# Chartering company Croatia recommendation



## MartinOP

I am interested in chartering a private yacht/catamaran/sailboat with a skipper for summer for a total of 4 - 6 people.
Does anyone have recommendations for a reputable company? Any feedback on Yachts Croatia sailing boats (their offer here).

Thanks


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

We are chartering out of Split in September for a week using Fair Wind Yacht Charter
Www.fairwind.hr
Www.croatia-charter.hr

I don't know anything about them so I'm sorry I can't give you a recommendation unto then 😊


Mark


----------

